# 1st Three Months - Official 2009 Puppy Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

not with you here Rick, I must must be missing something, December is already in the bag and we're now voting for January ??????


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

davebeech said:


> not with you here Rick, I must must be missing something, December is already in the bag and we're now voting for January ??????


This is for a separate PUPPY calendar. And because we just decided to do it, I've got two months to catch up on...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> This is for a separate PUPPY calendar. And because we just decided to do it, I've got two months to catch up on...


oooops...........never saw the puppy bit, it's a bit early over here though. We should see some brilliant puppy pics and such a good idea too.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

December submission
AmbikaGR
Tucker, Scooby, Bosco, Kelly, Rex, Casey, Lewis, Katie and Lucy


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

January submission
AmbikaGR
Kizmet


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay, I'll try this one for January of Eddie...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

February submission
AmbikaGR
Lucy


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

awww cute pics!! Tilly was a summer puppy so no winter pup shots from us...I will enjoy looking at everyone elses though!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

um Rick, I thought I'd read the "official" calendar contest rules, but that link didn't bring me anywhere....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

January Submission-Bentley


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sammy.. December...


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sammy... January...


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sammy... February... Is it spring yet...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

December....Carson:









January....Carson:









Febuary...Carson:


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

*Rosie*

January......Rosie sleeping on her favorite pink bone pillow....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

EddieME said:


> um Rick, I thought I'd read the "official" calendar contest rules, but that link didn't bring me anywhere....


Just updated the link...


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

coolness i will be taking photo's once i get hunter unless Jill takes a good pic while she has him.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

DECEMBER:









JANUARY:









FEBRUARY:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

HuntersMomma said:


> coolness i will be taking photo's once i get hunter unless Jill takes a good pic while she has him.


Maybe I'll submit him as mine LOL j/k!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I can already tell this is gonna be a fun calendar to work on......


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

February, Bailey & Bentley


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Awww, Bailey and Bentley always bring a smile to my face!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN, Layla Belle
1. Dec. (santa) (this is not a copyrighted pic, i took it with my camera)
2. Jan. (close-up face)
3. Feb. (laying, sepia tone)


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Maybe I'll submit him as mine LOL j/k!!!


 
you should do that would't you Lil Stinker..lol:curtain::wavey:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Three of Peanut and Jack


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

This thread has some major AWWWWW factor going on. Gonna have to dig into Oakly's baby pictures this weekend and see what I come up with.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I am in Heaven viewing all these puppy photos- simply awesome!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Me too--we don't have pups now (or YET!)--but to those who do:

WE NEED MORE PUPPY PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SJ


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> February, Bailey & Bentley


Now *that* is a winner for the month of love!!:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Hudson, puppy pics*

Puppy memories of Hudson- they grew so quickly!!
1. One of Hudson's first trips to the beach - he was born 23 rd December a summer puppy in Australia.
2.Puppy Hudson in the garden
3.Hudson surveying the situation, the black mesh was protection for him slipping thru the pool fence or digging under it.
Everyones photos are beautiful!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Heres our pup Marley:

Jan - marley relaxing
Feb - marley close up


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dec sumission









Jan submission









Feb submission


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey Rick...
Speaking of calendars.. any news on the 2008 ones?


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Jan submission


January submission is to die for!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

HuntersmommaHunter
Jan










Feb










Dec


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jan submission









Hooch, this one gotta win, it's sooooooooocute


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

*December waiting for snow*


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

*Benny submission for Jan - Kory*

Benny taking a break from a walk. Submission for December 

- Kory


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I just love these puppy pics, they're just superb !!!!!


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Thanks Rick!*

For agreeing to the puppy calendar... and, maybe we could have this year's calendars printed in Mexico... could be a lot cheaper and still good quality... just another idea.. 

Here are my submissions of Tessa: December, January and February...


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

February submission
sbechtold
Bentley


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

My Mr. Marley! 9wks old


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Oh, I guess thats for Jan.


jessme7 said:


> My Mr. Marley! 9wks old


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

jessme7 said:


> My Mr. Marley! 9wks old


SO CUTE!!!!


BTW... Long time no see!!! :wavey:


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Feb.
Marley Spooning Maya!


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Indiana aka Pinky for February (she is pink after all!)


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

March
Marley's Superman Pose! 9wks
(he still does this at almost 2yrs old now!)


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

jessme7 said:


> March
> Marley's Superman Pose! 9wks
> (he still does this at almost 2yrs old now!)


Hahaha...I love this one.


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

December
Byron


----------



## Taurusa (Dec 9, 2007)

*Jess February photo*

Here is my puppy photo of jess for February


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

aw...these are awesome. I wish I'd seen Monster as a puppy. 

Can't wait to vote!


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

Kathy/MI
Here's River for December, waiting for Santa!


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

Kathy/MI
Here is River for January, not wanting to stop playing in the snow!


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

The gorgeous Carrie as a baby :wave::


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is Bama's pictures for Dec, Jan and Feb
Bama dreaming of presents from Santa








Jan 
Snow bubbles (no snow in fla)








Feb


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Jenny - January









Jenny - February


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

baby Katie December


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

baby Lucy January


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

baby Jaime February- Honey Wolves love to get their baths


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Last day to get your puppy pictures in for the months of December, January and February.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Vern.....where's your Christmas puppy picture?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

All pictures of Lucy

December











January











February


----------



## Michigan_Kosmo (Jan 28, 2008)

*Puppy calendar submit - Jan 09*

Not sure if to late please advise

Rick,
I took your advise here is my submission



michigan_kosmo


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And that's it....

I'll probably set up the voting to coincide with February's voting...


----------

